# Latest project.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Some help for my sister after her breast cancer diagnosis. Walnut and Maple.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very very nice well done


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW! Nice.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow, great job


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Truly a work of art - simply gorgeous.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, indeed! Is that your design? It's very clean. Hope and pray your sister is well.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks guys for the nice comments. 



difalkner said:


> Very nice, indeed! Is that your design? It's very clean. Hope and pray your sister is well.
> 
> David


Thanks David, I guess it's my design. I found and converted the cross picture on Google and modified the shield and banner that a friend gave me. Then added the text. Joe.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Very elegant and nicely done! Sorry to hear about your sister.

Dave


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

My command of the English language is not proficient enough to describe how beautiful that is! The Missus and I are sending prayers for your sister.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> Thanks David, I guess it's my design. I found and converted the cross picture on Google and modified the shield and banner that a friend gave me. Then added the text. Joe.


Did you use a Vectric product to do all of this? Reason I'm asking is I really like the scrolls. I think that, as much as anything, sets this apart and raises it to a higher plane.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David,

Aspire has, I think, 19 different versions of banners and ribbons that can be pulled, push, stretched, and sized to whatever you want. There's also a regular real "scroll" that comes with the clipart. All included. Some of their "project" files, that they sell, have different ones. You can get very creative just using your mouse and dragging it around.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Breathtaking beautiful


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing job, congrads


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's absolutely a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> The Missus and I are sending prayers for your sister.


Thanks so much, That's what she needs most.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Your sister will receive much strength from your thoughts and work.

My wife is a 12 year survivor of breast cancer. The progress they have made in the last 12 years has been substantial.
Our prayers for complete success are with her.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My wife has had it twice. First one was in 2000. If caught early it can be beat. Tell her not to give up!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is beautiful


----------

